# RIP Walton Marine



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

sad News, Mike Was A Great character.


----------



## Altahills (Feb 5, 2013)

He was quite a characters and a very knowledgable individual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sad news and a great loss for the local rafting community. He was indeed a character. I remember the first time I went in that little hole-in-the-wall shop of his. It took me awhile to figure out his dry wit. I thought he was BSing me or just pulling my leg, until I noticed the sly smile. I'll miss him. RIP MIke.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh my, I was just in there a couple of weeks back... a true loss to the Wasatch boating community.

DanCan


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Kazak was right his smart ass wit was right on, I had many great conversations about everything from glue to religion never won any of them and always learned something. R.I.P MIKE


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

rivh2o said:


> conversations about everything from glue to religion never won any of them and always learned something. R.I.P MIKE


He taught me more about my own history (Russian) than I ever learned in school. That dude was smart. I always felt little talking to him, but at the end he always ended the conversation with a good advice on life.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kazak4x4 said:


> He taught me more about my own history (Russian) than I ever learned in school.


That is really cool. And I'm assuming you spent your formative years here in the US, and likely similar to my experience where we did not learn anything useful about Russia, just that they were evil commies. What a disservice, full of untruths, and sad for our world knowledge.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> That is really cool. And I'm assuming you spent your formative years here in the US, and likely similar to my experience where we did not learn anything useful about Russia, just that they were evil commies. What a disservice, full of untruths, and sad for our world knowledge.


Just another government propaganda.... they taught us to hate American capitalist pigs  Obviously... that one stuck :roll:

And yes, I did finish high school here. Or I should say I laughed at science education here compare to what I was taught in the commie environment. Commies are tards when it comes to people control and government, but they sure know their science!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kazak4x4 said:


> Just another government propaganda.... they taught us to hate American capitalist pigs  Obviously... that one stuck :roll:
> 
> And yes, I did finish high school here. Or I should say I laughed at science education here compare to what I was taught in the commie environment. Commies are tards when it comes to people control and government, but they sure know their science!


Sounds like some interesting conversations to be had. I still remember when I realized that out gov't was/is largely the evil empire, not the Russians, nor the cubans, etc. Not that other oppressive govt.'s were ok, but that we were far from the global savior we were taught in school. 

Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard what the future will be of the shop? He had a pretty large inventory of all sorts of stuff from power boat supplies to rafting gear. It was actually on my list to go by there and buy a replacement oar for one I damaged this year.

If anyone hears anything (opening back up, liquidating, whatever) then post something up here so we can spread the info.

DanCan


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was just in there a few months ago for the first time. Buying a new pressure relief valve turned into an hour and a half discussion about playing jazz bass. He was a true character.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Going into Walton Marine definitely wasn't going to be one of those "I'll just pop in there and pick a couple of things".  I always went by later in the day to give myself plenty time to chat w/ Mike. A true character. He is missed.


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks Like Phyllis Is Going To keep The Shop Open


----------



## punisher660 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just saw this - so sad to hear. I only met Mike a few months ago for the first time. He saved my bacon when NRS sent me the wrong size oar, and he swapped it for the right size even though I didn't buy from him (I didn't know about him at the time). 

We had quite a bit of discussion on religion, technology, etc. He was quite a character and had superb customer service. 

I recommended him to all my friends, but it doesn't look like they will ever get a chance to meet him. It's too bad I didn't get a chance to meet him sooner.


----------



## rw6phenom (Aug 16, 2013)

He will be missd


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

I Hear That Phyllis Is Going To Keep The Shop Open.


----------



## Walton (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. Mike loved the river and cared a lot for his customers.
Phyllis


----------

